# Wayne, You've Got To And You Know It!



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2020)

USS Little, DD-803....I'm sure that you've got a Revell 1/144 Fletcher in your stash! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------

